# Military 1911



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Are actual military issued 1911s still available? How much do they cost nowadays? I don't know much about 1911s but I'm interested in owning one that has some history to it.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Here's an article on buying US GI 1911's -

http://www.coolgunsite.com/buying/buying.htm

They're around, some are relatively inexpensive while others are very expensive.

It depends on which company made it, the number produced, and the condition. Refinished guns will generally command a lower price.

Check out GunList for some leads.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Bring a big check book Their going higher and high each day.
I have a shipped from Colt Aug, 1941 Colt USGI and its better than stock market of course I 'm not selling . I had mine about 15 years back then wasn't worth much. Today .


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

We had one in our evidence/gun room in Petrolium County Sheriff's Office. It was clearly marked _"United States Property"_ on the right side of the slide, and parkerized. I had looked at it for possibly a duty weapon, but then I would of had to change out my duty holster and mag holders for the 1911 from the Glock 22 that had been carrying.

This was a free one given to us by Fergus County Sheriff's Office prior to me arriving there. I could have purchased this from our department at the time for a song of a deal.

Of course hind sight.....


----------

